# China's Hypersonic Missiles



## fmdog44 (Nov 14, 2021)

China's Hypersonic Missiles: How Worried Should the U.S. Be About Futuristic Weapons? (newsweek.com)
They launch a supersonic missile from space and have a hypersonic capability that America has until December to match. According to 60 Minutes if We don't act now by December we will never be able to catch up with their advances. They have threatened all out was on Australia if they get involved with an American defense of Taiwan per Newsweek.  China has 700 engineers involved with hypersonic technology while we have 50.


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

@fmdog44 I am seriously waiting for them to attack us.
I believe it's not a case of if but of when. ( I mean let's face it, they did not unleash that virus on the world for no reason)


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2021)

I have read that the United States is going into high gear to fast track the production and testing of high power lazers to shoot down those hypersonic missles. I wonder if the hypersonic missles are going so fast and they become so hot from air friction that it could come apart before impact?  When they impact how accurate are they and is the explosion less effective than the missles that are being used today?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 14, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> China's Hypersonic Missiles: How Worried Should the U.S. Be About Futuristic Weapons? (newsweek.com)


This is a two year old article. 

Hypersonic missiles would be an advantage, but with a clear head one must ask:   What would be the point?   China has NOTHING to gain by blowing up their commercial trading partners.    China needs the income from the goods the export worldwide.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 14, 2021)

Nathan said:


> This is a two year old article.
> 
> Hypersonic missiles would be an advantage, but with a clear head one must ask:   What would be the point?   China has NOTHING to gain by blowing up their commercial trading partners.    China needs the income from the goods the export worldwide.


60 minutes was one week ago. The type of target would dictate the type of missile. Th U.S. is at a disadvantage because of the lack of materials need to make hypersonic missiles. Also, ask yourself why do the three major powers have a super overkill quantity of nukes?


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 14, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> I have read that the United States is going into high gear to fast track the production and testing of high power lazers to shoot down those hypersonic missles. I wonder if the hypersonic missles are going so fast and they become so hot from air friction that it could come apart before impact?  When they impact how accurate are they and is the explosion less effective than the missles that are being used today?


Don't quote me here but not to long ago I saw a military person say hypersonic missiles are impossible to shoot down.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 14, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> I have read that the United States is going into high gear to fast track the production and testing of high power lazers to shoot down those hypersonic missles. *I wonder if the hypersonic missles are going so fast and they become so hot from air friction that it could come apart before impact?*  When they impact how accurate are they and is the explosion less effective than the missles that are being used today?


Since they're Made in China, that's a pretty safe bet.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 14, 2021)

Nathan said:


> This is a two year old article.
> 
> Hypersonic missiles would be an advantage, but with a clear head one must ask:   What would be the point?   China has NOTHING to gain by blowing up their commercial trading partners.    China needs the income from the goods the export worldwide.


That the U.S.A. is bankrolling their own destruction is beyond belief.  
Does anybody in Washington D. C. know what is going on?


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 15, 2021)

jerry old said:


> That the U.S.A. is bankrolling their own destruction is beyond belief.
> Does anybody in Washington D. C. know what is going on?


They do, and they are concerned. (they = Pentagon)


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 15, 2021)

jerry old said:


> That the U.S.A. is bankrolling their own destruction is beyond belief.
> Does anybody in Washington D. C. know what is going on?


We are more concerned with spending billions to save the tweety birds from extinction.


----------



## DGM (Nov 16, 2021)

While we have been sorting out "gender identification" and who's using what restrooms the Chinese have built the largest most powerful navy in the world.  Add to that hypersonic technology and it's pretty scary.


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 25, 2021)

DGM said:


> While we have been sorting out "gender identification" and who's using what restrooms the Chinese have built the largest most powerful navy in the world.  Add to that hypersonic technology and it's pretty scary.


China clearly intends to replace the US as the world's leading economic and military power. Taiwan, a world leader in the production of computer chips, is on their radar. In addition to their hypersonic technology China has a couple of dozen military airfields close enough to Taiwan to pose a threat to anyone seeking to interfere with their ambitions. It's just a matter of time.


----------

